# Cube Forumstreffen 2013 - WANN ? Zweiter Versuch



## Sirrah73 (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

zweiter Versuch. Die Termine lassen sich in der Abstimmung leider nicht ändern. Bei dem einen passen die Termine nicht, der andere hat falsch gevoted ... irgendwie war in der ersten Abstimmung der Wurm drin. So what ...

Also, zweiter Versuch:

So liebe Cubler,

Hier nun die Frage "*Wann* wollen wir uns in* Freiburg* ?" treffen.

*Wo: Freiburg
Guide: Andi*

Ich sag mal "Feuer Frei", Mehrfachantworten sind möglich ... Umfrage wird in 50 Tagen beendet.

Gruß,

Joerg



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hmm. Wir werden das nochmal etwas umplanen müssen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scout-11 (9. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre für den 26-28 Juli.

Ist das Wochenende gleich am Anfang Juli raus?!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (9. Februar 2013)

Bei mir klappt leider nur der Termin im August. Auf den andern beiden liegen Rennen (3 Stck im Juli, 13-14 dieses Jahr, ich glaube ich hab bissle optimistisch geplant *g*)


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Februar 2013)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> Ich wäre für den 26-28 Juli.
> 
> Ist das Wochenende gleich am Anfang Juli raus?!
> 
> ...



Ne. In der Abstimmung sind 3 Termine. Einer davon ist Anfang Juli.


----------



## Scout-11 (9. Februar 2013)

Okay, wo ist die Abstimmung?
GIbt es ne neue?
Oder meinst du die alte?


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Februar 2013)

Genau auf dieser Seite ? Oben ....


----------



## Scout-11 (9. Februar 2013)

Upps.....chrome hatte es iwi nicht gezeigt 
Danke


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Februar 2013)

Anfang Juli kann ich eventuell auch, aber ich die anderen beiden TErmine wären mir lieber. Daher habe ich für diese gevoted...


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Februar 2013)

Um das Thema mal oben zu halten. Immer weiter schön abstimmen


----------



## Kruko (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn es zeitlich passt, bin ich gern dabei. Kann aber defintiv dann nur im August.


----------



## Bocacanosa (26. Februar 2013)

Mal nach oben schieben, damit es bemerkt wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Februar 2013)

Sehr gut !


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. März 2013)

ui, ich sehe katistrophales auf uns zukommen....


----------



## beuze1 (7. März 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ui, ich sehe katistrophales auf uns zukommen....



*Ich wäre im August auf jeden fall dabei, 
eventuell leihe ich mir extra ein twentynine Cube *

.


----------



## Kruko (16. März 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich wäre im August auf jeden fall dabei,
> eventuell leihe ich mir extra ein twentynine Cube *
> 
> .



Auch abstimmen, nicht nur posten 

Und somit nach oben schubs


----------



## beuze1 (16. März 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Auch abstimmen, nicht nur posten
> 
> Und somit nach oben schubs



*Ich hab noch bei keinem der Treffen mit abgestimmt..
War aber auf 100% aller dabei..
*

oben halten!!

.


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. März 2013)

83,57% gibts für dich wasserscheuen höchstens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (20. März 2013)

Also ich könnte auch am 05-07 Juli....insofern wären es dann schon 11.

und damit mal wieder nach ob der Dringlichkeit nach oben schieb.....

Grüße

LittleBoomer

PS: falls noch jemand Lust hat: http://www.renchtalbike.de 
Ich bin Samstags dort....


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. März 2013)

Die 50 Tage sind an Ostersonntag rum.

Also, wer will und hat noch nicht ?  --> ranhalten

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## manurie (24. März 2013)

Ich wäre dabei, kann aber nur kurzfristig zusagen/absagen, weil jobmässig auf Montage und da müsste ich auch mal ein WE arbeiten, Welches es dann wäre weiß ich auch nicht vorher.


----------



## Bocacanosa (24. März 2013)

Jörg, Du kannst meine Stimme rausrechnen. Ich werde das wahrscheinlich nur spontan entscheiden können. 
Bei mir im Job ändert sich grad einiges und ganz nebenbei will ich noch Bauherr werden...


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. März 2013)

Och nö Ronny, komm schon, das ist ein MUß....

Wer bringt denn sonst kaltes Bier mit ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. März 2013)

Bei mir und Tina kippt gerade der erste Juli Termin .


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. März 2013)

Das wäre aber dann doch sehr schade.

Ich denke bei der geringen Resonanz stelle ich  das Treffen sowieso in Frage. Denn Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es dann ja auch noch kurzfristige Absagen. Nichts destotrotz wäre ich natürlich dabei. (abgesehen von höheren Gewalten, die ein Erscheinen unmöglich machen)

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Maxilainen (26. März 2013)

Ich habe für den 2. Termin gestimmt, der 3. ginge im Zweifelsfall auch noch (aber man kann ja nur für einen stimmen). Am 1. Termin ist aber Zillertal-Bikechallenge (K.o.M.). (Das einzige Etappenrennen, bei dem ich im letzten Jahr mehrmals unterwegs gesagt habe: nie mehr....wie inkonsequent man doch immer wieder ist...)


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2013)

jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt  

Habe zwar mal 3 Termine angehakt, aber der August ist etwas wackelig wegen der Urlaubsplannung. Heisst je nach dem wo ich meinen Urlaub verbringe bin ich dann wech


----------



## Maxilainen (26. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...Habe zwar mal 3 Termine angehakt,...


Hm, ich hatte nicht registriert, dass man mehrere Termine anklicken kann...jetzt im nachhinein geht es wohl nicht mehr...
Wie gesagt, wäre der dritte Termin für mich auch denkbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (26. März 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ich denke bei der geringen Resonanz stelle ich  das Treffen sowieso in Frage.



*Nicht so pessimistisch, mein junger Freund. Wir können im August auch zu zweit Spaß mit Kati haben..
Und wenns erst mal Richtung 27° geht, kommen schon noch ein paar raus. Nicht vergessen Andi und Freiburg versprechen jede Menge Spaß.*



Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Jörg, Du kannst meine Stimme rausrechnen.








.


----------



## beuze1 (31. März 2013)




----------



## Sirrah73 (31. März 2013)

*So meine lieben Cubeler und Cube-Freunde,

das Rennen hat der August gemacht. 

anbei die Zusammenfassung für das 3. offizielle Cube Forums Treffen:

Datum: 02. - 04. August 

Location: Freiburg

Guide: Andi 3001 aka Andi

FeWo: Ich such noch was raushttp://home.arcor.de/linsenbusch/

Camping: Camping am Möslepark

Teilnehmer:

Andi 3001
Basti 138
Beuze
Blutbuche 
Blutlache
**Bocacanosa *
*Dämon
GT-Heini
Hano!
Jan84
Kathi83
LittleBoomer
MZaskar
Sirrah73
Tina (Bessere Hälfte Sirrah73)
Kuschi
Maxilainen*

*Bzgl. FeWo oder Hotelalternativen kümmer ich mich und stell dann meine Erkenntnisse hierein.

Wer für die beiden anderen Termine gestimmt hat und doch im August mitmachen kann, gibt einfach Bescheid.

Grüße
Joerg*


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. März 2013)

suppi.Wir kommen zu zweien,ich bringe noch meine Frau mit.
Ich bringe einen großen Grill und ein Pavillion mit.

Grüße

Little Boomer


----------



## buschhase (31. März 2013)

Schade,
damit bin ich leider wieder aus dem Rennen. Dann eben 2014! 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## OIRAM (1. April 2013)

*Tja schade für mich, aber ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern ein schönes 3. CUBE - TREFFEN 2013.

Betse Grüße, Mario*


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. April 2013)

Hey Mario,

ich hätte Dich gerne mal wiedergesehen....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. April 2013)

Hey Mario,

vielleicht wird es ja doch noch was mit August ? ISt ja noch was hin ... Auf alle Fälle zum 4. Cube Treffen

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## Trust2k (2. April 2013)

Würde mich auch gern mit anschliessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (2. April 2013)

*So meine lieben Cubeler und Cube-Freunde,

das Rennen hat der August gemacht. 

anbei die Zusammenfassung für das 3. offizielle Cube Forums Treffen:

Datum: 02. - 04. August 

Location: Freiburg

Guide: Andi 3001 aka Andi

FeWo: Ich such noch was raus

Camping: Camping am Möslepark

Teilnehmer:

Andi 3001
Basti 138
Beuze
Blutbuche 
Blutlache
**Bocacanosa *
*Dämon
GT-Heini
Hano!
Jan84
Kathi83
LittleBoomer
Bessere Hälfte von LittleBoomer
MZaskar
Sirrah73
Tina (Bessere Hälfte Sirrah73)
Kuschi
Maxilainen*
*Trust2K
*
*Bzgl. FeWo oder Hotelalternativen kümmer ich mich und stell dann meine Erkenntnisse hierein.

Wer für die beiden anderen Termine gestimmt hat und doch im August mitmachen kann, gibt einfach Bescheid.

Grüße
Joerg*


----------



## OIRAM (2. April 2013)

*Tja, die Mehrheit hat entschieden.

Der Familienurlaub ist schon seid 2012 gebucht.

Vielleicht ist der ein oder andere ja am 14.-16. Juni 2013 beim BIKE Festival in Willingen.

Beste Grüße, Mario*


----------



## Kruko (2. April 2013)

Mein Urlaubsantrag ist in Bearbeitung. 

Die Anträge sind immer obligatorisch bei einem anderen IBC-Forumstreffen.

Wenn ich ganz, ganz viel Glück habe, muss ich die lange Fahrt in den Südschwarzwald nicht allein bewältigen. Ich hoffe ja, dass meine Maus frei bekommt und wir beide an diesem Treffen teilnehmen können.


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. April 2013)

*So meine lieben Cubeler und Cube-Freunde,

das Rennen hat der August gemacht. 

anbei die Zusammenfassung für das 3. offizielle Cube Forums Treffen:

Datum: 02. - 04. August 

Location: Freiburg

Guide: Andi 3001 aka Andi

FeWo: Ich such noch was raus

Camping: Camping am Möslepark

Teilnehmer:

Andi 3001
Basti 138
Beuze
Blutbuche 
Blutlache
**Bocacanosa *
*Dämon
GT-Heini
Bessere Hälfte von GT-Heini (wir sind mal optimistisch)
Hano!
Jan84
Kathi83
LittleBoomer
Bessere Hälfte von LittleBoomer
MZaskar
Sirrah73
Tina (Bessere Hälfte Sirrah73)
Kuschi
Maxilainen*
*Trust2K
Scout-11
*
*Bzgl. FeWo oder Hotelalternativen kümmer ich mich und stell dann meine Erkenntnisse hierein.

Wer für die beiden anderen Termine gestimmt hat und doch im August mitmachen kann, gibt einfach Bescheid.

Grüße
Joerg*


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. April 2013)

Direkt am Campingplatz sind Fremdenzimmer verfügbar.

Ansonsten habe ich an Hotels folgendes gefunden (Umkreis 1 km)

FT-Hotel
Gasthaus Schützen
Haus am Froschwald
Gästehaus Ruh
Hotel Schwärs Löwen

Da sollte mal für jeden was dabei sein, der nicht campen möchte. Da ich von den Hotels keines kenne, kann ich leider keine Empfehlung aussprechen.

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2013)

ich denke ich komme auf eine Apfelschorle vorbei  Wo kann ich denn mein Zelt abstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxilainen (7. April 2013)

Vielleicht könnte man hinter den Namen der Liste noch vermerken wie die-/derjenige voraussichtlich zu nächtigen gedenkt. (Zelt, Wohnmobil, FeWo, Hotel, Biwaksack...) Ich für meinen Teil würde mich des Nachts in meinen Campingbus zurückziehen. Oder wird bei so einem Treffen nicht geschlafen
Grüße von der Zollernalb (wo man die Trails immer noch im Schnee runterschlingert...)


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. April 2013)

Bis wann bräuchtet ihr eine Teilnehmer Meldung? Könnte erst kurzfristig zusagen und nicht so lange im voraus planen.
Würde im Bus oder Zelt schlafen.
Gruss


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. April 2013)

Ich (oder Andi) würd halt irgendwann beim Campingplatz wegen Platzreservierung anfragen. Denke, dass wir das so 3 MOnate (?) vorher machen. Naja, und wenn er voll ist, ist er halt voll. Man kann sich bei spontan Entscheidungen ja noch zwischen quetschen oder für 2 Tage in der Nähe hinstellen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. April 2013)

Okidoki - zur Not parke ich auf dem MC Donalds Parkplatz...


----------



## Cortina (9. April 2013)

Sollte ichs schaffen und der Campingplatz ist voll nehm ich den BurgerKing Parkplatz, schmeckt mir besser


----------



## Bocacanosa (9. April 2013)

*WORD*, Guido, *WORD*


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. April 2013)

Dann trete mal in die Pedale Guido das die 4000km schnell abgerissen sind und du dabei bist. Würde mich nat. auch auf die andere Frittenbude einlassen, sollte da der Parkplatz für Biker besser sein. 
Die Mavics sind montiert und einsatzbereit.


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. April 2013)

*So meine lieben Cubeler und Cube-Freunde,

das Rennen hat der August gemacht. 

anbei die Zusammenfassung für das 3. offizielle Cube Forums Treffen:

Datum: 02. - 04. August 

Location: Freiburg

Guide: Andi 3001 aka Andi

FeWo: *
Fremdenzimmer
FT-Hotel
Gasthaus Schützen
Haus am Froschwald
Gästehaus Ruh
Hotel Schwärs Löwen*

Camping: Camping am Möslepark

Teilnehmer:

**Andi 3001
Basti 138
Beuze
Blutbuche 
Blutlache
**Bocacanosa *
*Dämon
GT-Heini
Bessere Hälfte von GT-Heini (wir sind mal optimistisch)
Hano!
Jan84
Kathi83
LittleBoomer
Bessere Hälfte von LittleBoomer
MZaskar
Sirrah73
Tina (Bessere Hälfte Sirrah73)
Kuschi
Maxilainen*
*Trust2K
Scout-11
Friendsofmine **(wir sind mal optimistisch)
Cortina (Guido gib Gummi, damit Du dabei bist )
**
**FeWo oder Hotelalternativen finden sich jetzt oben. **Da ich  von den Hotels keines kenne, kann ich leider keine Empfehlung  aussprechen. 

Wer für die beiden anderen Termine gestimmt hat und doch im August mitmachen kann, gibt einfach Bescheid.

Grüße
Joerg*


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2013)

Während ihr durch den Wald schubbert, lass ich mich bei Sauna und Massage verwöhnen


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. April 2013)

Wenn ich weiß, wer alles campt (und wie), werde ich mal anfragen! N netter Gruppenpreis sollte drin sein!

 @Guido: es besteht eine kleine möglichkeit, dass anton, mein freund auf vier höhergelegten rädern mitkommt, da passt auch rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (14. April 2013)

Dann alle Camper mal hierein schreiben wer, wie campt.


----------



## beuze1 (14. April 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> wer, wie campt.



*Bike, Zelt, Kasten Bier, 
*







.


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. April 2013)

ok, verstehe .... Du bringst Deine Hopfenplantage selber mit. Sehr gut . Gefällt mir das Foto. Hat alles wesentliche in einem Bild vereint .


----------



## Kruko (14. April 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Bike, Zelt, Kasten Bier,
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dito, es sei denn, es Wackersteine regnet.


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2013)

Zelt, ohne Bier 






Oder das Kleine


----------



## Scout-11 (14. April 2013)

Zelt


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. April 2013)

Zelt oder Bus- kommt auf den Regen an.


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. April 2013)

wir schlafen im Kombi auf dem CP


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. April 2013)

*So meine lieben Cubeler und Cube-Freunde,

das Rennen hat der August gemacht. 

anbei die Zusammenfassung für das 3. offizielle Cube Forums Treffen:

Datum: 02. - 04. August 

Location: Freiburg

Guide: Andi 3001 aka Andi

FeWo: *
Fremdenzimmer
FT-Hotel
Gasthaus Schützen
Haus am Froschwald
Gästehaus Ruh
Hotel Schwärs Löwen*

Camping: Camping am Möslepark

Teilnehmer:

**Andi 3001 (Zelt)
Basti 138* *(CP o FeWo ???) 
Beuze (Zelt)
Blutbuche **(CP o FeWo ???)**
Bocacanosa **(CP o FeWo ???)*
*Dämon* *(CP o FeWo ???) 
GT-Heini (Zelt)
Bessere Hälfte von GT-Heini (Zelt)
Hano! **(CP o FeWo ???)
Jan84 (Caddy auf CP ?)
Kathi83 **(CP o FeWo ???)
LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)
Bessere Hälfte von LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)
MZaskar (Zelt)
Sirrah73 (FeWo)
Tina (Bessere Hälfte Sirrah73) (FeWo)
Kuschi **(CP o FeWo ???)
Maxilainen* *(CP o FeWo ???)*
*Trust2K **(CP o FeWo ???) 
Scout-11 (Zelt)
Friendsofmine **(wir sind mal optimistisch) (Zelt o. Bus CP)
Cortina **(Caddy auf CP ?)**

**FeWo oder Hotelalternativen finden sich jetzt oben. **Da ich  von den Hotels keines kenne, kann ich leider keine Empfehlung  aussprechen. 

Wer für die beiden anderen Termine gestimmt hat und doch im August mitmachen kann, gibt einfach Bescheid.

Grüße
Joerg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (18. April 2013)

Also auf die Kombi Beuze, Blutbuche, Blutlache wär ich ja allzusehr gespannt aber Anfang August bin ich wahrscheinlich noch in Norwegen :-(


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. April 2013)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Jörg, Du kannst meine Stimme rausrechnen. Ich werde das wahrscheinlich nur spontan entscheiden können.
> Bei mir im Job ändert sich grad einiges und ganz nebenbei will ich noch Bauherr werden...





Sirrah73 schrieb:


> *
> Bocacanosa **(CP o FeWo ???)*



Wenn überhaupt, dann spontan und dann im Zelt.


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. Mai 2013)

Tja, das wars dann wohl mit dem 2013er Treffen für mich:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10553169&postcount=17468


----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2013)

Wieso  auf einen Tieflader damit und du brauchst kein Zelt beim Cubetreffen


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. Mai 2013)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Tja, das wars dann wohl mit dem 2013er Treffen für mich:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10553169&postcount=17468



Hey Ronny,

erst mal Glückwunsch für die neue Bude. (oh wie respektlos).
Mach halt hinne, dann schaffst Du es bis zum Treffen ;-))

Grüße und wir sehen uns dann spätestens bei der Einweihungsparty 

LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (14. Mai 2013)

sodele, beim aldi ein schönes zelt fürs cube treffen gekauft  

letztes jahr habe ich mein altes weggeschnissen, weil ich nicht mehr zelten wollte...

meine frau hat gesagt, wenn ich es wieder wegwerfe, muss ich es zahlen 

ich weiss bloß noch nicht, ob ich anfang august zeit habe,, kommen würde ich gerne.. 


ein paar bierchen und weinchen und spritzchen ..vor dem mobilchen .


ein paar hügelschen rauf und runter wär schon nett..

gute (bike) gespräche mit euch 

schaun mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2013)

CP im Caddy, ja . 
Muss mim Urlaub mal gucken wie es dieses Jahr klappt. August und September stehen noch 3,5 Wochen Alpen und 3 Wochen Kanada auffm Plan. Denke aber mal, dass ich das Treffen noch unterbekomme.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Route66 (16. Mai 2013)

jan84 schrieb:


> August und September stehen noch 3,5 Wochen Alpen und 3 Wochen Kanada auffm Plan.


 



jan84 schrieb:


> Denke aber mal, dass ich das Treffen noch unterbekomme.


 Respekt 

ich werde dieses Jahr wohl mal wieder überhaupt keine größere Tour unternehmen


----------



## beuze1 (16. Mai 2013)

jan84 schrieb:


> August und September stehen noch 3,5 Wochen Alpen und 3 Wochen Kanada auffm Plan. Denke aber mal, dass ich das Treffen noch unterbekomme.


*
Echt schlimm was man mit dem Urlaub immer für Arbeit hat!!*

Cube Treffen 2011





.​


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch immer froh, wenn ich viel Arbeit habe und mir um meine Freizeit keine Gedanken machen muss. Das ist immer soo stressig...

Ich komme. Ob ich einen Berg rauf komme weiß ich nicht. So schlecht  in Form war ich schon Jahr nicht mehr. Obwohl mein Form ist ganz rund ist.
(kleines Wortspielchen )

Ich freu mich auf Euch...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## beuze1 (21. Mai 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> So schlecht in Form war ich schon Jahre nicht mehr.



*Melde Dich, wenn Du Hilfe brauchst.*

Jan Ullrich Ich habe nie jemanden betrogen :kotz:







.


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Mai 2013)

Ohh nein mein Lieber,

das einzig amtlich zugelassene Blutverdünnungsmittel ist das hier:





Gerne nehme ich diesbezüglich Deine Hilfe in Anspruch....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## beuze1 (22. Mai 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> das einzig amtlich zugelassene Blutverdünnungsmittel



*Ich habe natürlich ein reichhaltiges Angebot an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Mittel zur Leistungssteigerung..*





.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Mai 2013)

"alkoholfrei" gehört dann wohl eher zu Deinen "unmöglichen Mittel" oder ?


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Mai 2013)

Am geilsten ist immer noch eine 300mg Tramadol retard (oder noch besser eine 40mg Oxycodon retard). Da möchte man selbst nach 100km auf den heftigsten Trails noch ein paar Stunden dran hängen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Juni 2013)

*Update 14.06.: 
Habe jetzt von den meisten Rückmeldung bekommen bzgl. CP oder FeWo. Ich werde mal die Tage bei dem CP anrufen zwecks möglicher Reservierung bzw. um generell Platzangebot zu checken. FeWo / Hotel kümmert sich bitte jeder selbst drum. Sollte eine Reservierung nicht möglich sein (da von gehe ich stark aus), werde ich nachfragen ob jeder individuell den CP reservieren kann.

So meine lieben Cubeler und Cube-Freunde,

das Rennen hat der August gemacht. 

anbei die Zusammenfassung für das 3. offizielle Cube Forums Treffen:

Datum: 02. - 04. August 

Location: Freiburg

Guide: Andi 3001 aka Andi

FeWo: *
Fremdenzimmer
FT-Hotel
Gasthaus Schützen
Haus am Froschwald
Gästehaus Ruh
Hotel Schwärs Löwen*

Camping: Camping am Möslepark

Teilnehmer:

**Andi 3001 (Zelt)
Basti 138* *(CP o FeWo ???) 
Beuze (Zelt)
Blutbuche **(CP o FeWo ???)**
Bocacanosa **(CP)*
*Dämon* *(CP o FeWo ???) 
GT-Heini (Zelt)
Bessere Hälfte von GT-Heini (Zelt)
Hano! **(CP o FeWo ???)
Jan84 (Caddy auf CP)
Kathi83 **(CP o FeWo ???)
LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)
Bessere Hälfte von LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)
MZaskar (Zelt)
Sirrah73 (FeWo)
Tina (Bessere Hälfte Sirrah73) (FeWo)
Kuschi **(CP o FeWo ???)
Maxilainen* *(CP o FeWo ???)*
*Trust2K **(CP o FeWo ???) 
Scout-11 (Zelt)
Friendsofmine **(wir sind mal optimistisch) (Zelt o. Bus CP)
Cortina **(Caddy auf CP, wenn August klappt)**
Xertop **(Zelt)
 
**FeWo oder Hotelalternativen finden sich jetzt oben. **Da ich  von den Hotels keines kenne, kann ich leider keine Empfehlung  aussprechen. 

Wer für die beiden anderen Termine gestimmt hat und doch im August mitmachen kann, gibt einfach Bescheid.

Grüße
Joerg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juni 2013)

Hey Jörg. Mein Flug gen Heimat geht in rund anderthalb Wochen. Wenn du möchtest kann ich das dann mit dem CP noch klären, wo man mich kennen sollte  Ich kanns allerdings schwer einschätzen wie früh die ausgebucht sind.


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Juni 2013)

Wenn die Dich kennen, mag das von Vorteil sein . Sollte der voll sein, arbeiten wir halt an Plan B


----------



## hano! (15. Juni 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Sollte eine Reservierung nicht möglich sein (da von gehe ich stark aus), werde ich nachfragen ob jeder individuell den CP reservieren kann.



*Der http://camping-freiburg.com/index.php?lang=de bietet doch auf seiner Internet-Seite die Möglichkeit zu Reservierung und ganz unten kann man noch eine "Info" anhängen. Da könnte mann/frau ja angeben, dass man zum Cube-Haufen gehört und gerne zusammenstehen möchte in einer Ecke. Sonst machst Du oder Andi einen Platz klar für zb 12 Leute und am Schluss steht Ihr dann mit 5 da und der Betreiber macht ein langes Gesicht.

Mich musst Du bitte aus der Liste der Teilnehmer streichen, den mir ist beruflich was dazwischen gekommen. 

*


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2013)

Ich habe zeitgleich eine Einladung ins Engadin, bitte streiche mich von der Liste


----------



## blutlache (2. Juli 2013)

*Momentan aktuelle Teilnehmer??*

*Andi 3001 (Zelt)
Basti 138 (CP o FeWo ???)
Beuze (Zelt)

Bocacanosa (CP)
Dämon (CP o FeWo ???)
GT-Heini (Zelt)
Bessere Hälfte von GT-Heini (Zelt)

Jan84 (Caddy auf CP)
Kathi83 (CP o FeWo ???)
LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)
Bessere Hälfte von LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)

Sirrah73 (FeWo)
Tina (Bessere Hälfte Sirrah73) (FeWo)
Kuschi (CP o FeWo ???)
Maxilainen (CP o FeWo ???)
Trust2K (CP o FeWo ???)
Scout-11 (Zelt)
Friendsofmine  (Zelt o. Bus CP)
Cortina (Caddy auf CP, wenn August klappt)
Xertop (Zelt)*


*Gibt's neues??*

.


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (2. Juli 2013)

Du hast dich vergessen!


----------



## Bocacanosa (2. Juli 2013)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, dann spontan und dann im Zelt.





blutlache schrieb:


> *Momentan aktuelle Teilnehmer??*
> 
> *(...)
> Bocacanosa (CP)
> (...)*




Krieg ich definitv nicht hin.


----------



## blutlache (3. Juli 2013)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Krieg ich definitv nicht hin.



*die Lücken werden größer



Momentan aktuelle Teilnehmer??*

*Andi 3001 (Zelt)
Basti 138 (CP o FeWo ???)
Beuze (Zelt)


Dämon (CP o FeWo ???)
GT-Heini (Zelt)
Bessere Hälfte von GT-Heini (Zelt)

Jan84 (Caddy auf CP)
Kathi83 (CP o FeWo ???)
LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)
Bessere Hälfte von LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)

Sirrah73 (FeWo)
Tina (Bessere Hälfte Sirrah73) (FeWo)
Kuschi (CP o FeWo ???)
Maxilainen (CP o FeWo ???)
Trust2K (CP o FeWo ???)
Scout-11 (Zelt)
Friendsofmine  (Zelt o. Bus CP)
Cortina (Caddy auf CP, wenn August klappt)
Xertop (Zelt)*


*Gibt's neues??*

.


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Juli 2013)

Bei mir passt der Termin auch nicht  evtl. nächstes Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutlache (3. Juli 2013)

*die Lücken werden noch größer 



Momentan aktuelle Teilnehmer??*

*Andi 3001 (Zelt)
Basti 138 (CP o FeWo ???)
Beuze (Zelt)



GT-Heini (Zelt)
Bessere Hälfte von GT-Heini (Zelt)

Jan84 (Caddy auf CP)
Kathi83 (CP o FeWo ???)
LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)
Bessere Hälfte von LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)

Sirrah73 (FeWo)
Tina (Bessere Hälfte Sirrah73) (FeWo)
Kuschi (CP o FeWo ???)
Maxilainen (CP o FeWo ???)
Trust2K (CP o FeWo ???)
Scout-11 (Zelt)
Friendsofmine  (Zelt o. Bus CP)
Cortina (Caddy auf CP, wenn August klappt)
Xertop (Zelt)*


*Gibt's neues??*

.


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Juli 2013)

*Update 04.07.: 

Auf dem CP brauchen wir demnach 10 Plätze. *
*@Andi3001: Ich habe jetzt eine Anfrage bzgl. Reservierung losgeschickt. 6 Zelt / 3 CampingBus. 

FeWo / Hotel kümmert sich bitte jeder selbst drum. 

So meine lieben Cubeler und Cube-Freunde,

das Rennen hat der August gemacht. 

anbei die Zusammenfassung für das 3. offizielle Cube Forums Treffen:

Datum: 02. - 04. August 

Location: Freiburg

Guide: Andi 3001 aka Andi

FeWo: *
Fremdenzimmer
FT-Hotel
Gasthaus Schützen
Haus am Froschwald
Gästehaus Ruh
Hotel Schwärs Löwen*

Camping: Camping am Möslepark

Teilnehmer:

**Andi 3001 (Zelt)
Basti 138* *(CP o FeWo ???) 
Beuze (Zelt)
Blutbuche **(CP o FeWo ???)* *
GT-Heini (Zelt)
Bessere Hälfte von GT-Heini (Zelt)
**Jan84 (Caddy auf CP)
Kathi83 **(CP o FeWo ???)
LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)
Bessere Hälfte von LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)
Sirrah73 (FeWo)
Tina (Bessere Hälfte Sirrah73) (FeWo)
Kuschi **(CP o FeWo ???)
Maxilainen* *(CP o FeWo ???)*
*Trust2K **(CP o FeWo ???) 
Scout-11 (Zelt)
Friendsofmine **(wir sind mal optimistisch) (Zelt o. Bus CP)
**Xertop **(Zelt)
 
**
Grüße
Joerg*

PS: Danke Blutlache für das Nachfassen.


----------



## xerto (4. Juli 2013)

hallo zusammen

falls ihr mit xertop mich meint, bei mir ist die teilnahme noch nicht klar...


das entscheidet sich relativ kurzfristig, 

 sorry aber so ist es..


----------



## Trust2k (4. Juli 2013)

Campingplatz im Zelt


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Juli 2013)

Update

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und Ihr Interesse an einem Aufenthalt bei uns. Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir im gewünschten Zeitraum (vom 02.08.2013 bis zum 04.08.2013) leider keine freien Kapazitäten mehr haben. Ihre Reservierungsanfrage mit der Nr.: 1676 können wir Ihnen daher leider nicht bestätigen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihre Familie Busse

Campingplatz am Möslepark

*@Andi3001: Bitte melde Dich mal bei mir wegen Plan B.*


----------



## beuze1 (4. Juli 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> * Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir im gewünschten Zeitraum keine freien Kapazitäten mehr haben.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2013)

Ach Ka**e


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Juli 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach Ka**e



Wir schauen schon nach Plan B.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich hab jetzt im Zuge der Findung eines Plan Bs ebenfalls Kirchzarten angefunkt, die genauso ausgebucht sind! 
Eine letzte Alternative bleibt wohl noch:

http://freiburg-camping.de/wDeutsch/

Allerdings handelt es sich hier um einen sehr kleinen, mir bisher unbekannten CP, der mir direkt am Telefon versichert hat, dass dort keine 'Party' geht. 22 Uhr ist Bettruhe, keine Grills, kein Spaß  naja, sehe ich als lösbar an, schließlich kenne ich grade um die Ecke einen kleinen Grillplatz, der easy als Versammlungsplatz auch nach 22 Uhr dient.
Das einzige was 'problematisch' sein könnte, ist die Tatsache, dass keine/kaum Autos auf den Platz dürfen! Das heißt alle, die ein Auto angegeben haben sollten im eigenen Interesse ein Zelt zum Plan B mitbringen! Ich weiß nicht, bzw. selbst der Besitzer kann nicht einschätzen, wie voll es tatsächlich wird bzw wieviele Autos letzen Endes darauf dürfen/können. (Freies Parken auf der Straße für den Fall der Fälle)

Ich bitte um Feedback!

(Spontan haben wir uns so geeinigt, dass jeder selbsständig reservieren würde und als Anmerkung 'Mountainbike Gruppe' anfügt)


----------



## Kruko (8. Juli 2013)

Sollte man für einen Plan B nicht mal einen Ortswechsel in Betracht ziehen?? Ich finde die Ansichten des Campingplatzes schon ein wenig komisch. Bei den GT-Treffen, an welchen ich teilgenommen habe bzw. mit organisiert habe, hatten wir diese Problemchen auf dem Platz nie.

Gruß

P.S. Ist ein Einwand eines Cube-Neulings


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juli 2013)

Hier noch eine Alternative:

http://www.camping-kirnermartes.de/

Ich habe jetzt vorsorglich bis Freitag schonmal für 6 Zelte und 3 mal Caddy / Kombi reserviert.
Grillen kein Problem, müssen wir nur selber mitbringen. Kühlschrank etc... vorhanden. Das ganze ist in Oberried. 

Bitte mal verbindlich angeben wer kommt, da ich mit meinem guten Namen zahlen würde . Wer bis Freitag nichts angeben kann, ist kein Problem ... muss dann halt selber schauen. 

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juli 2013)

*Update 09.07.: 

**Ich habe jetzt eine Anfrage bzgl. Reservierung losgeschickt. 6 Zelt / 3 CampingBus. 

FeWo / Hotel kümmert sich bitte jeder selbst drum. 

**
Camping: Campingplatz Kirnematis in Oberriedhttp://camping-freiburg.com/index.php?lang=de

Teilnehmer:

Folgendes nehme ich mal als verbindlich hin:

**Andi 3001 (Caddy/Auto)**
Beuze (Zelt)
**GT-Heini (Zelt)
Bessere Hälfte von GT-Heini (Zelt)
**Jan84 (Caddy auf CP)
**LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)
Bessere Hälfte von LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)
Sirrah73 (FeWo)
Tina (Bessere Hälfte Sirrah73) (FeWo)
**Scout-11 (Zelt)
**Trust2K (Zelt)
Friendsofmine **(wir sind mal optimistisch) (Zelt o. Bus CP)
**Xertop **(Zelt)
 
Kollegen, von euch brauche ich noch Rückmeldung:*

*Basti 138* *(CP o FeWo ???)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


**Blutbuche (CP o FeWo ???)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



**Kathi83 (CP o FeWo ???)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
**Kuschi (CP o FeWo ???)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



**Maxilainen (CP o FeWo ???)




**Grüße
Joerg*


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo Jörg,

sorry, war grade ein paar Tage in Urlaub.
Ich bin nach wie vor dabei. Mein Frau ist noch in der Entscheidungsfindung.
Ich penne nach wie vor im Combi.
Freitags komme ich wahrscheinlich erst spät aus dem Geschäft,wenn der Termin nicht noch gecancelt wird. Den von mit mitgebrachten Grill können wir dann halt erst samstags nutzen.

Die CPs in Freiburg sind Transit-CPs. Daher oft ausgebucht. Im Hinterland wie Titisee oder Schluchsee oder Muggenbrunn ist eher was zu bekommen.

Grüße und wenn es noch was zu tun gibt, gib Bescheid.

LittleBoomer


----------



## beuze1 (10. Juli 2013)

ä

.


----------



## beuze1 (10. Juli 2013)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Feedback!



*Kirchzarten geht gar nicht!!*
*Nachdem was in Kirchzarten so abgeht, würde ich keinen Cent in diesem Dorf liegen lassen wollen.*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=642213&highlight=kirchzarten


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=642316&highlight=kirchzarten



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> direkt am Telefon versichert hat, dass dort keine 'Party' geht. 22 Uhr ist Bettruhe, keine Grills, kein Spaß



*Bei aller Liebe, ich hätte im wohl auch direkt am Telefon versichert LMAA*


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Juli 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ä
> 
> .


Ja Beuze ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juli 2013)

Hier die Kosten für Kirnemates CP:

Stellplatz reserviert : E1Ankunft: 02.08.2013 
Abreise: 04.08.2013 
Belegungsangaben: 
3   Erwachsene (ab 16 Jahre)   37,20 Euro 
1   Stellplatz   12,40 Euro 
3   Erwachsene Kurtaxe   7,20 Euro 
----------------------------- 
Gesamtkosten: 56,80 Euro 

Der Platz wird am Anreisetag bis um 16.00 Uhr frei gehalten. Bitte geben Sie uns Bescheid, falls Sie später anreisen.


Stellplatz reserviert : E2Ankunft: 02.08.2013 
Abreise: 04.08.2013 
Belegungsangaben: 
4   Erwachsene (ab 16 Jahre)   49,60 Euro 
1   Stellplatz   12,40 Euro 
4   Erwachsene Kurtaxe   9,60 Euro 
----------------------------- 
Gesamtkosten: 71,60 Euro

Der Platz wird am Anreisetag bis um 16.00 Uhr frei gehalten. Bitte geben Sie uns Bescheid, falls Sie später anreisen.


Stellplatz reserviert : E3
Ankunft: 02.08.2013 
Abreise: 04.08.2013 
Belegungsangaben: 
3   Erwachsene (ab 16 Jahre)   37,20 Euro 
1   Stellplatz   12,40 Euro 
3   Erwachsene Kurtaxe   7,20 Euro 
----------------------------- 
Gesamtkosten: 56,80 Euro

Der Platz wird am Anreisetag bis um 16.00 Uhr frei gehalten. Bitte geben Sie uns Bescheid, falls Sie später anreisen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo Jörg,

super !! Ich kann Freitags nun doch schon früher los und gehe mal davon aus, dass ich zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr auf dem CP bin.

Bis dann !

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Juli 2013)

So, dann ist das jetzt fix: 

Camping-Platz ist -> Kirnermates

Auf dem Camping-Platz sind demnach:

*Andi 3001 (Caddy/Auto)**
Beuze (Zelt)
**GT-Heini (Zelt)
Bessere Hälfte von GT-Heini 
**Jan84 (Caddy auf CP)
**LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)
Bessere Hälfte von LittleBoomer 
**Scout-11 (Zelt)
**Trust2K (Zelt)
Friendsofmine **(wir sind mal optimistisch) (Zelt o. Bus CP)
**Xertop **(Zelt)*

Wir 

*Sirrah73 
Tina (Bessere Hälfte Sirrah73)

*sind in nem Hotel untergekommen.

Bin dann mal zum Alpencross weg ....


----------



## Trust2k (13. Juli 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Bin dann mal zum Alpencross weg ....



Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Cortina (21. Juli 2013)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht, dachte erst ich komm mit dem RR auf dem Weg vom Nordkap vorbei aber am 4. August ist die offizielle Ankunft in Venedig :-(

Vieleicht nächstes Jahr 

Sent from Norway


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2013)

Nächstes Jahr dann in deiner Datscha


----------



## xerto (22. Juli 2013)

ja bei mir ist es jetzt auch klar. ich kann leider nicht kommen

ich wünsche euch viel spass auf den trails..


----------



## Kruko (22. Juli 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> ja bei mir ist es jetzt auch klar. ich kann leider nicht kommen



Bei mir jetzt leider auch. Ich bekomme keinen Urlaub. 

Ohne den Freitag als Anreise macht es daher für mich wenig Sinn. Ich käme frühestens gegen 16.00/16.30 hier weg. Bei über 500 km Anfahrt wäre das in der Ferienzeit sicherlich 22.00/23.00 Uhr Ankunft im Breisgau. Und da habe ich noch keine Pause zum Essen gemacht.

Ich habe mich schon tierisch auf mein erstes Cube-Treffen gefreut. 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und viele schöne Trails. Und macht mich ein wenig mit Fotos auf das Treffen neidisch.


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Juli 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich käme frühestens gegen 16.00/16.30 hier weg. Bei über 500 km Anfahrt wäre das in der Ferienzeit sicherlich 22.00/23.00 Uhr Ankunft im Breisgau.



Ja, da wären wir alle noch wach ... Ich bin auch erst später da, wegen Arbeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutlache (22. Juli 2013)

*die Reihen lichten sich​*
*die Lücken werden noch größer 



Momentan aktuelle Teilnehmer??

Andi 3001 (Zelt)

Beuze (Zelt)






Jan84 (Caddy auf CP)

LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)
Bessere Hälfte von LittleBoomer (Kombi auf CP)

Sirrah73 (FeWo)
Tina (Bessere Hälfte Sirrah73) (FeWo)


Trust2K (CP o FeWo ???)
Scout-11 (Zelt)
Friendsofmine  (Zelt o. Bus CP)



Gibt's neues??



*

.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Juli 2013)

ganz ehrlich: ich verliere die Lust....
Vor allem finde ich es schade für die, die an den anderenTerminen gekonnt hätten und sich einer Mehrheit beugen mußten, die nun keine mehr ist.
Eigentlich fixed man erst seine Termine bevor man dann mit anderen etwas ausmacht.

Aber was erzähl ich, das scheint heute Gang und Gebe zu sein, wie ich bei 3 Verabredungen am Wochenende habe erfahren dürfen....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (22. Juli 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: ich verliere die Lust....
> Vor allem finde ich es schade für die, die an den anderenTerminen gekonnt hätten und sich einer Mehrheit beugen mußten, die nun keine mehr ist.
> Eigentlich fixed man erst seine Termine bevor man dann mit anderen etwas ausmacht.
> 
> ...



ja der termin ist sehr unglücklich und entand tatsächlich aus einer art mehrheitsdiktatur. letztes jahr hatte sich mein termin bestätigt, dann konnte ich. dieses jahr war der termin eigentlich von anfang an auf der kippe. mir wäre anfang juli am liebsten gewesen. 

es gibt wahrscheinlich kein optimales verfahren ausser das jeder sich irgendwie vernünftig einschätzt und wählt.

lass den kopf nicht hängen nächstes jahr klappt es wieder 

liebe grüße an alle teilnehmer


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Juli 2013)

Dich meinte ich dabei nicht...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (23. Juli 2013)

habe mich nicht angesprochen gefühlt.

finde es halt schade, das es so gelaufen ist..

es haben ja einige viel energie in die orga gesteckt.


bei uns im club arbeiten wir immer mit anzahlungen für solche veranstaltungen (Mallorca, bikewochenende, usw.). hat die absagequote fast auf null gedrückt.


----------



## OIRAM (23. Juli 2013)

*Buenos Días

Wir sind dann auch gleich weg, in unseren 2012 individual geplanten Urlaub.

Wünsche den Teilnehmern am CUBE 2013 Treffen viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.

Ich hoffe das die Organisatoren nicht den Mut verlieren, Ihr habt das bisher Super gemacht. 

Ich hoffe im kommenden Jahr wird wieder ein Treffen stattfinden.

Und nicht vergessen, Bilder machen und hier Zeigen ...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Juli 2013)

Ja ... wir sind hier aber eher nur ein loser Haufen Cubler. Im Verein ist das mit Sicherheit die richtige Herangehensweise. Hier werden wir das nicht so machen können.

Aber ich werd mal die Terminfindung 2014 anders aufsetzen. Dann wird es hoffentlich etwas Verbindlicher.

->Mario: Naja, Spaß werden wir im Breisgau auch mit wenigen haben . Und 2014 gibt es das nächste Treffen. Und .... schönen Urlaub !!!!

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## Trust2k (23. Juli 2013)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei =]

Selbst wenn es nur eine Handvoll Leute sind..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Juli 2013)

bezüglich Grillgut kaufen: Grillen wir Freitag und/oder Samstag ?
Mit ischs Wurschst...


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Juli 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> bezüglich Grillgut kaufen: Grillen wir Freitag und/oder Samstag ?
> Mit ischs Wurschst...



Guter Punkt .

Wettertechnisch soll es ja gut ausschauen. Der CP Wart meinte, dass wir Grill selber mitbringen müssen. Kriegen wir genug Grills zusammen ? Ich kann Kohle (Briketts) mitbringen. Grill selber werde ich nicht in mein Auto bekommen (da sind schon die Räder drin  ).

Falls jetzt nicht genügend nen Grill mitbringen können, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir Essen gehen. Freitag fände ich grillen eigentlich ganz gut, da jeder ja nach und nach eintrudeln wird. 

Sonst alternativ auch am Freitag was Essen gehen .... In Oberried wird es schon was geben.


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. Juli 2013)

Also mein Grill und 6kg Kohle sollten für 8 Leute ausreichen...


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Juli 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Also mein Grill und 6kg Kohle sollten für 8 Leute ausreichen...


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Juli 2013)

OK, Freitag grillen und für Samstag klingt die CP-Kneipe  ganz nett...

Bis dann, ich plane mal Ankunft 18:00 Uhr

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Juli 2013)

Cool . Wir werden versuchen irgendwie so um 19:00 Uhr da zu sein.


----------



## Trust2k (29. Juli 2013)

Ich werde dann auch um den Dreh da sein.

Hab komplett den Freitag frei, vllt fahr ich schon früher hin, bau das Zelt auf und fahr mal ne Runde. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juli 2013)

klingt gut soweit! 
ich kann freitag auch flexibel kommen, schau mer mal. grillen läuft ebenso und soferns in oberried nix gibt (was eh nicht der fall ist), hat kirchzarten mehr als genug möglichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2013)

Also irgendwann morgen im Laufe des Nachmittags dormeln alle ein.. viel glück auf der A5 und durch Freiburg (man muss mittendurch und ausgerechnet an genau der Straße gibts glaub ich seit Mitte der Woche eine Baustelle) - wird spannend


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. August 2013)

Wird schon ... freu mich schon .


----------



## Trust2k (1. August 2013)

Werd morgen gegen 9Uhr losfahren..
Vom Taunus bis Freiburg hoffentlich angenehm zu fahren.
Werd dann die Gegend erkunden und morgen hoffe ab 13 Uhr die erste Runde auf den Feldberg starten.
Freu mich Euch alle kennenzulernen *thumpsup*


----------



## Scout-11 (1. August 2013)

Jo meld mich dann auch mal wieder.

Freu mich schon auf das Wochenende 
Hoffe noch mein Rad fit zu bekommen bis morgen zur Abfahrt 
Werde dann mit Andi eintreffen.
Bis morgen


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. August 2013)

Durch FR durch auf der Straße am alten Stadion entlang (Dreisamstr ?)
gabs früher einige Blitzer, aslo Obacht...


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2013)

seit einigen jahren is da schon der tunnel / die B27?23? iwas... evtl. macht die dreisamstraße aber sinn, wenn da baustelle ist  blitzer gibts da im übrigen überall  anyway..
beim zufahren auf oberried.. der berg da hinten dran, der is samstag dran


----------



## Trust2k (2. August 2013)

Bin angekommen.

Der Zeltplatz ist genau gegenüber von der Anmeldung








Der Platzwart hat irgendwie jetzt nur E1 zugeteilt, er würde vom Platz reichen. 

Da bin ich mal gespannt 





Die Gegend ist aber echt traumhaft.


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. August 2013)

Passt scho ...


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2013)

Viel Spass euch  

Bei mir geht es gleich ins Engadin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (2. August 2013)

Wir kommen gleich erst los von Idstein ... wird also später bei uns


----------



## Trust2k (2. August 2013)

Der Gipfel ist sooo nah  

Feldberg ich komme!!


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. August 2013)

Schön war's ! Hat sich mal wieder definitv gelohnt. Danke an euch alle für die tolle Tour und natürlich an Andi für die tolle Routenwahl .


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. August 2013)

100x für das geile Wochenende.
Ich danke Euch !!

Andy und Scout sind ja weiter nach Sigmaringen aufs Pfadfinderlager.
Schade dass das schöne Wochenende für die beiden mit so einem Schrecken zu Ende gehen muss. Ich schätze sie haben alles live miterlebt.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Trust2k (4. August 2013)

Danke für das tolle Wochenende 

Hat echt Laune gemacht !!

Freu mich schon auf das nächste Treffen


----------



## xerto (4. August 2013)

ich warte schon gespannt auf infos und fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (4. August 2013)

Ach, war das schön  .

Am Freitag Abend musste sich der ein oder andere erstmal durch die Dauerbaustellen und Staus der A5 durchquälen, aber am Ende haben wir unser Ziel erreicht. 




Alle anderen sind gut am CP angekommen wo LittleBoomer schon den Schwenkgrill auf Betriebstemperatur gebracht hatte. Während sich die "Kleinen" sich über den Bambiteller gefreut haben ...




... hat der Rest reingehauen. Energie tanken für den nächsten Tag .








Nach 800hm sollte und solche Trails und Bessere rund um das Schau-Ins-Land erwarten .




Das obligatorische Gruppenfoto.




Nur leider waren die Trails teilweise so fordernd, dass auch die Technik viel leisten musst. Manchmal zu viel, wie Andis Steckachse vom Hinterrad uns ummissverständlich klar machte. Knack, durch war sie . Trotz viele Anrufe bei der lokalen Bikehändlern ... nichts zu machen. Andi musste zu Fuß zurück zum CP . Was ein Sch...s.




Auf uns alleine gestellt ging es dann weiter. Aber Andi hat die Route so super gut beschrieben, dass eigentlich nichts schiefen gehen konnte.




LittleBoomer kommt im Sturzflug angekracht ...




... Scott11 gleich hinterher .




Ein endgeiler Trail. Aber wo ist Trust2K ??? Tja ... falsche Abfahrt im Abfahrtsrausch genommen . Ob wir ihn wiedersehen auf der Tour. Nach 15 min. warten entschließen wir uns ohne ihn weiterzufahren.

Der Schwarzwald ist schon schön.




Die Laune ist gut, die Trails noch lange nicht fertig.








Am Treffpunkt bei Kirchzarten angekommen sammelt sich alles wieder. Trust2K ist auch wieder aufgetaucht . Er wollte nur mal 200hm zusätzlich machen, als er den falschen Trail gecheckt hat  ... ach ... und der Andi hat sich derweil auch ein anderes Bike organisiert . Danke an Caro, dass Du ihm Dein Bike überlassen hast .




Jetzt kann es zusammen wieder weitergehen. Noch wer nen Traubenzucker, bevor es den Roßkopf hochgeht ?




Da geht es hoch und dann geht es auf fetten Trails runter .




Nach 500hm oben angekommen, geht es in den DH.




Beistand war uns jederzeit gewiss . Spannend war die Abfahrt.




Was für eine super tolle Strecke . Danach haben die Füße aber ne Abkühlung verdient.




Die Bilder von dem abendlichen Gelage erspare ich euch mal. Also, jeder der nicht mit war, hat echt was verpasst. Aber Selber schuld .

Es war eine tolle Truppe  und Andi hat mal wieder Hammer Routen ausgewählt . Hoffentlich sehr bald mal wieder im Taunus oder Odenwald.

Das Abstimmverfahren bzgl. der Teilnahme werde ich für das nächste Mal ändern. In der Form war das zu unverbindlich, was Schade für einige war, die an einem anderen Termin gerne teilgenommen hätten.

Viele Grüße,

Joerg und Tina


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2013)

Erste Sahne 




LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Andy und Scout sind ja weiter nach Sigmaringen aufs Pfadfinderlager.
> Schade dass das schöne Wochenende für die beiden mit so einem Schrecken zu Ende gehen muss. Ich schätze sie haben alles live miterlebt.



Also ich bin bei den ersten tropfen gerade im hof meiner unterkunft angekommen und hab dem spektakel hinter glas zusehen können. den pfadis aufm lager gehts soweit relativ gut ..


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. August 2013)

Was war den los ? Unwetter, Blitz, Hagel ?

Hoppala ... hab es gerade gesehen 

Das ist ja mal nicht so schön :-(


----------



## Trust2k (5. August 2013)

ach du meine Güte !!!



hoffe es ist sonst nix schlimmeres passiert..


----------



## xerto (5. August 2013)

schöne bilder..

man sieht ihr hattet spass...


----------



## Scout-11 (8. August 2013)

Servus bin nun aauch wieder anwesend 

Danke nochmal für ein super schönes Wochenede 
DIe Trails waren Top....29er ruled 

Und naja was das Unwetter angeht....10min nachdem ich bei meinem Stamm ankam.
Ging die Post ab. Unsere zwei großen Jurten sind im Ar*!... aber das Küchenzelt konnten wir retten 
Andere Stämme hats härter erwischt.
Wurden dann aber gut von DRK, Feuerwehr, THW und Bundeswehr versorgt mit decken udn allem 
haben das lager nun jedoch gestern abgebrochen da wir anlaufend Evakuiert wurden wegen unwetter wahrunungen (dreimal fehlalarm). Gut gemeint aber so kam es zu keinem geregelten Lager leben :/

Gruß
Scout


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. August 2013)

Das ist aber schade . Dafür wird es beim nächsten Lager bestimmt doppelt so gut .


----------

